# my degu my degu my degu!



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

the one that i was going to get aggges ago but was too late....went to [email protected] is in the adoption bit  without his friend  and he has got really fat! im so so so sad! but dont get paid till end of july and my bf said no more pets! im really gutted  what can i do?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Sometimes you have to draw the line and you can't save them all.
Someone will rehome him and hopefully he will end up with a friend too.
I do hate this pets at home rehoming section especially as most that end up in there are originally bought from the shop in the first place.They can't lose as they get paid twice for the same animal


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with toddy, you'll have to accept that you can't take in every animal. It's horrible but you just can't


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree. Plus, keeping a degu all alone isn't a good idea. And they can be fairly difficult to introduce at a later stage


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would buy it, and a friend and be poor for a little bit, and tell your bf that they will be the last pets you buy  Its fate, he has come back to [email protected] for you to buy him


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Sometimes enough is enough, can you afford to buy him, a friend, all the needed accessories? If not then it may be better to let someone else take him home.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Get a Credit card !! :thumbup: x i would ( but i already have one ! ) :devil: x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ive got a credit card  ive got like £900 emergency vet fund, but in the past 2 years the most ive bought is like £20 ...i dont know


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh i love Degu's! i hope you find a way Foxxy:thumbup:


----------

